# Takamura Migaki R2 Gyuto 210mm Or Shun premier 8 inch?..



## tdubb (Oct 28, 2015)

I have been looking around for a while, and have narrowed my choices down to Takamura Migaki R2 Gyuto 210mm or the shun premier. Both appear to be lefty friendly, and are both priced the same.

Which would be the better knife? Or if you think I should add another knife to my decision feel free to chime in.

Thanks


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

The Premier is indeed lefty friendly and I find it a fine knife. But the are very different shapes. Which meets your needs and preference?


----------



## tdubb (Oct 28, 2015)

This will be my first nice knife. I have decent knife skills and comfortable maintaining the knife. I have heard people complain about the shape of shuns, which is what had me looking for gyuto's, which is when I stubled upon the takumara. This will be used in the home only.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

The Shun is a traditional German profile. Very different from the Japanese profile. I use both but prefer German. It's what works best for you and your situation. You really need to try them and decide for yourself. Opinions are other people's experience that might not work for you. Both profiles (and French, too) have hundreds of years experience behind them, and millions of users. You need to figure out what kind of user you are. And it's not just about profile, but weight and thickness of the blade also.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

But let's face it... The Shun Prenier is a very pretty knife... In case that is a factor for you.


----------



## tdubb (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the advice. Unfortunately, the only cutlery store by me is William sonoma. So I would only be able to handle the shun. 

Out of those two, is one better quality than the other? Better steel?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

These knives are as different as night and day.

Like Brian said, the Shun is German profile, the other French/Japanese.

The Migaki is laser thin, the Shun much thicker all around and, of course, lots heavier.  Of course you are going to have to be a little more careful with the Migaki.

R2 steel takes a sharper edge and holds it better.  No one likes sharpening VG-10 a whole lot, R2 is a hard steel but sharpens easy enough.  

As far as chippiness, I'd say it's probably a wash.  Both should have a decent board to work off of.

Rick


----------



## tdubb (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok, thanks again for the advice. Just wanted to make sure that aside from geometry, one wasn't hands down better than the other.


----------



## tdubb (Oct 28, 2015)

If I were to get the takamura what sharpening stones should I get?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

No I'd say the Takamura was hands-down better, but it might not be the knife for everyone.  If you read recent posts you'll find lots of recommendations in every price range, and what their particular characteristics are.  And I'm afraid I made the same mistake again (geesh), the Shun Premier is also SG-2/R-2 steel, and in which case I'd have to say it would be more chippy than the Takamura. 

As far as sharpening, both should have waterstones, they work much better, especially on the harder steels.

Rick


----------

